# Post Your Secret Santa Photos Here!



## meaggiedear

So, some people have already gotten their gift out and had their person receive them. 

This thread is so you can post pictures of all the things you got. 

If you don't have a way to post pictures, making a list is fine.


----------



## JaimeS

I got my secret santa loot today. I was very excited. Thank you so much Sunnysmom! Everythings was awesome and packaged with so much care. And I love the Sunny signed card! 




























Thank you so much Michelle and Sunny! The birdies and I love it!


----------



## meaggiedear

Awe it's all so cute!


----------



## bjknight93

I was worried about who would get your secret santa Jaime! They had a lot of birds to please, but it looks like Michelle did a good job!


----------



## JaimeS

She did an awesome job! And you didn't see the inside of the card, but she included my whole flock!


----------



## sunnysmom

You're welcome. I'm glad you like it.  I wasn't sure who all lived with who and how many cages were involved but I thought with the shredder tape at least everyone could have a little something new. And you should have seen Sunny when I was preparing the card, he immediately got excited and ran over and started "signing" it. It was like he somehow knew we were sending it to other birds and he wanted to say "Happy Holidays" himself.


----------



## meaggiedear

haha. that's super adorable.


----------



## sunnysmom

Sunny received his Secret Santa presents! Thank you Bailey!!!! Sunny's new love are finger trap toys and having a homemade toy is extra special.  I tried to get a pic of Sunny with his new toys but it was too close to his bedtime and he was not being cooperative. (I know - Sunny not being cooperative for a photo) He even enjoyed the box and spent some time chewing on it, the little goof ball. Thanks and scritches to Kirk, Taz, Luna and Allie from Sunny.


----------



## bjknight93

I'm glad Sunny liked it all! I knew he was a picky bird, but Allie is also picky so I already have to think about "easy" stuff to buy. 

Now guys, I have to apologize to my secret santa sender (Sheldonsmom). I have been lazy/busy. I received my packaged a few days ago and haven't gotten around to taking and posting pictures! I plan to do that either today or tomorrow.


----------



## bjknight93

Here's what I got:




























Thanks Amy (Sheldonsmom)!!!


----------



## Seven11

Buddie has one of those toys right to the left of the shredders and she absolutley loves it. Hope your birds like it 

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Annie

*Sunny's Gift from "Mrs. Claus" (Part 1)*

Hello everyone and hello, "Mrs. Claus". This is Sunny but mommy usually calls me Sunbee or Beebee so you can call me that too. (Don't ask! ) 

Dear Mrs. Claus, thank you so much for the nice gift you sent us. We got it earlier this week and we were very happy. :clap:

Here is me standing on the package. 









Of course, as soon as it arrived, I knew it was for me because it had MY name on it. See? SEE!?!?!? :excited:









When mommy and I opened the package, we found this cryptic note you wrote for us. Here is me reading it. :smart:









And here is the note. I'm posting it here so everyone can read it too. (If anyone here recognizes the writing, please pm me and mommy and tell us who it might be! We will give you a reward for your tip! )









(Awwwww, I'm so happy you are fond of me. But then again, who isn't??? :innocent

So, mommy and I ripped open the package rather quickly :blush: and this was what we found!!! 









There was so much cool stuff, I just didn't know where to start----WOW!!!! 









"Heaven....I'm in heaven....and my heart beats so fast that I can hardly speak..." :angel"Cheek to Cheek" by Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Annie

*Sunny's Gift from "Mrs. Claus" (Part 2)*

So, here's the first toy we opened up---all the stuff you see here came stuffed inside the tiny shopping bag: 









Sweet, huh? I just LOVE the pretty heart on this tiny bag! 









And here I am, diggin right in! YEAHHHHH!!! :thumbu:









Gotta reach for the stars, I always say!!! :yes:









This stuff just puts a smile on my face....


----------



## Annie

*Sunny's Gift from "Mrs. Claus" (Part 3)*

Alright, so finally, I moved onto the next toy---the giant snowman head!!! :thumbu:
And that was the first time I saw the company that the toys came from---Things for Wings. What a clever name! And such a pretty tag too!









Well, I must admit I WAS a bit suspicious at first....you just can't trust those snowmen sometimes.... :blush:


















Fortunately my suspicion didn't last too long...









When mommy asked me which toy I wanted to check out next, I said "oh oh oh this one this one THIS ONE!!!!!!" :clap:









So mommy took it out of the bag for me. (The pretty string beside it is the string used to tie up to bag.)









Mommy hung the toy on the reindeer decoration, but I realized right away that the string was a lot more fun to play with so I didn't bother much with the toy itself in the end: :blush:


















And just for that, Mommy called me a silly goose!!! :rofl:


----------



## Annie

*Sunny's Gift from "Mrs. Claus" (Part 4)*

Then Mommy unwrapped this pretty pink toy:









It looked really pretty inside the bag but when I saw that it had plastic baby soothers strung to it, I just lost interest. I mean, a toy with PLASTIC BABY SOOTHERS??? Come on. I'm not a baby anymore. I'm THREE years old! I hope you don't think I'm being rude, Mrs. Claus, I'm very grateful to you but this one just doesn't grab me. :blush:









Okay, so here's the next one:









I was also a TAD suspicious about this one: :blush:


















But in the end I gotta admit this one is pretty cool too! 









Just like with the other toy, I find the string that was tied to the bag for this toy MUCH more interesting...


















Then there is this one:









Mommy is holding it for me while I check it out:


----------



## Annie

*Sunny's Gift from "Mrs. Claus" (Part 5)*

And, last but not least, mommy opened up the last bag that had these 2 things in it:









Being a true lady, of course I checked out the hat first! 









This bag is PERFECT next time when Mommy takes me shopping! It goes perfectly with the hat! :lol: 









This is a short video of me playing with one of the beaded strings used to tie up a bag. It's kind of dark and hard to see so I'm sorry about the quality, but Mommy says we should post it anyway for you to see so you'll know how happy I am to receive the gifts.
:yes:


I love (almost) all the toys  so thank you, Mrs. Claus. Mommy says that is a LOT of toys you sent so she put them away but will slowly give them to me throughout the year so I'll have nice toys to play with the whole year. Because Mommy and I don't know who you are, I can only give you this for now :flowers:. Once we know who you are, we will send you something nice. Mommy says it is important to say thank you to people who do nice things for us so THANK YOU!!! I am very very grateful and happy. Please tell us who you are soon. I wish you a Merry Christmas!!! I send you hugs and kisses! 

xoxoxoxo
Sunny (aka. Beebee)


----------



## JaimeS

What lovely gifts for you, Sunny. I think I know who your Mrs. Claus is but I will never tell!  You look super adorable playing with your toys, by the way!


----------



## enigma731

I definitely know who it is, but I'll never tell either. :innocent:


----------



## meaggiedear

Awe. Sunny looks so cute playing with her new toys! 

Looks like we all know who your mrs Claus is and no one is telling.


----------



## Nicci_

Chase and Storm are very upset they missed Secret Santa this year, but they are looking forward to it next year. They want pen pals they can send special Australian presents too.

They are also very jealous of all your new toys, and said they can't wait for Santa to come visit them so they can get new toys as well.


----------



## MeanneyFids

i know who it is!!!  but i shall not ever tell haha 


sunny looks happy, and spoiled!


----------



## Annie

Ha ha it looks like the whole world knows who Mrs. Claus is except me and mommy!  I guess we'll just have to wait until she reveals herself. 

Sunny


----------



## bjknight93

Maybe Jaime or Meagan?? Someone who knows how to buy lots of gifts!


----------



## Annie

Hmmmm....looks like we'd have to play Twenty Questions here... Well, maybe you guys won't tell me who it is, but you CAN say "yes" or "no", right? At least give us a tiny little clue! So tell me....is Mrs. Claus a moderator?

Sunny


----------



## bjknight93

The only person who knows is Casey...she is the one who arranged the secret santas. So none of us know except her, I'm guessing just as much as you are!


----------



## MeanneyFids

and i shall never tell who got who  (besides i lost the list--paper--awhile ago)


----------



## enigma731

I'm not guessing, I do actually know.  But I'm not gonna answer.


----------



## Annie

enigma731 said:


> I'm not guessing, I do actually know.  But I'm not gonna answer.


Hello auntie,

Hmmmm.....how can it be that you know for sure when you're not the one who organized it? That can only mean ONE thing then....are YOU Mrs. Claus??? :excited:

Sunny


----------



## enigma731

Maybe! Or maybe I just happen to be friends with her. Guess you'll have to wait and find out. :innocent:


----------



## Annie

enigma731 said:


> Maybe! Or maybe I just happen to be friends with her. Guess you'll have to wait and find out. :innocent:


Auntie,

This is me. :wacko:
That's it. I'm going to bed. I can hardly keep my little eyes open. :yawn: Good night.

xoxoxo
Sunny


----------



## Annie

Hello Mrs. Claus/Everyone Else! It's Sunny again. Mommy and I just got a SECOND package earlier this week! :clap: I'm starting to feel guilty for getting a second package when so many other tiels didn't get a gift this year...:blush:

So, here's me standing on the package...again, it has MY name on it! 









And here's the note that came with it---again, very cryptic....









What kind of a clue is THAT!?!? It doesn't tell us ANYTHING!!! 

So, here's me standing in front of the toys that came this time---the colourful stringed beads thing, the one with what looks like shredded corrugated cardboard (reminds me of packing material)  and guess what is in that small paper bag in the background???









Foraging stuff! :excited:









I'm digging right in!!! :thumbu:




































And here is the video---enjoy! Make sure you watch it to the end---I pounced on mommy like a leopard and she yelped in surprise! :rofl: I'm posting it here so you guys can tease her about it! 


So thank you again, Mrs. Claus. Mommy says you must have spent a fortune on me by this time and says you really overdid it! We are anxious to find out who you are so we can send you some nice things too. Please reveal yourself soon! Love you!!!

xoxoxo
Sunny


----------



## JaimeS

Aww, Sunny you lucked out this year! What a nice Mrs. Claus you have!


----------



## meaggiedear

i just got to watch the video. lol. it was cute!


----------



## Annie

*Mrs. Claus has been REVEALED!!!*

Hello, it is Sunny again!  

So, finally, Mommy and I received the card from Mrs. Claus revealing who she is. This is the nice card we got.




























So, a big *THANK YOU*, Meagan (aka meaggiedear, aka "Mrs. Claus"), for sending me so many nice toys and for the beautiful card! :clap: Mommy and I are really, really touched by all the thought you put into this to make it special and fun for us. You sure kept us guessing until the very end! Mommy said that you were already too generous in ranking me as a 2 out of 10 on the Nice Scale because she said a *-2* out of 10 for me is more like it! :lol: Mommy said Santa would not have even bothered to give me a lump of coal if it weren't for you.  I didn't think I was THAT naughty this year! :innocent: I would have given myself 8 out of 10! 

You will hear from me and Mommy again soon.  Thank you again! I love you! Please also thank your four "elf heathens" for me!

xoxoxo
Sunny


----------



## meaggiedear

yay! i'm glad the card got there fast. i knew you were about to explode from mystery.


----------



## roxy culver

And now the mystery has been solved lol. That was awesome!


----------



## bjknight93

Awesome job Meagan!


----------



## meaggiedear

lol. thanks guys. buying for anna's sunny's spoiled butt was pretty easy and lots of fun.  now i can't wait to get MY secret santa present from whoever my secret santa might beee.


----------



## Annie

The person whom I sent a gift to never said anything. I'm worried that it got swiped in transit and was never received....  should I ask that person? :blush:


----------



## sunnysmom

Great job Meagan! I think you had us all guessing.  Anna, if it's been awhile since you sent it, I would maybe send a PM asking if she received it. I would hate to think it got lost in the mail but you never know..........


----------



## meaggiedear

Annie said:


> The person whom I sent a gift to never said anything. I'm worried that it got swiped in transit and was never received....  should I ask that person? :blush:


your person probably hasn't received their gift yet. it can take up to two months to make it through customs in other countries. 

and you can ask casey to check with your person to see if you're worried though.


----------



## nassrah

HELLLLOOOO GUYSSS!!!! No need to worry !We have just received our Secret Santa s presents today !!!The parcel arrived this morning,so when I got back from work tonight -There it was!!!We opened it and it was full of beautiful toys and two lovely cards.We are going to start to introduce the toys to William and Syd tomorrow.We would like to thank you Annie and Casey for these lovely presents,pretty sure the lads are going to love them.We will be taking pics during the weekend and then post here.You have no idea how much it means to me to have my birds getting such lovely toys and cards from you.Ill keep and treasure them forever (the cards,because Im sure the lads are going to chew through most of the toys HHAAAAhhaha)We would like to wish you Annie,Sunny and family,as well as Casey,Hubby,Dally and Tsuka,Mango and Munchlax,the chinchillas,cats,the hedgehog (hope theres no animal being forgotten here) and family,a very special Christmas and 2013 full of good vibes and dreams come true.Hope we can carry on the Talk Cockatiels Secret Santa up and runnng every year,expanding all over the world! Lots of love,Phil and Teresa Walters,William and Syd


----------



## nassrah

Hey Meaggiedear If we have received our presents here,on the other side of the pond,you are sure to get yours.Dont worry-its going to be special,whoever it is .please,keep us updated.X x


----------



## Annie

nassrah said:


> HELLLLOOOO GUYSSS!!!! No need to worry !We have just received our Secret Santa s presents today !!!The parcel arrived this morning,so when I got back from work tonight -There it was!!!We opened it and it was full of beautiful toys and two lovely cards.We are going to start to introduce the toys to William and Syd tomorrow.We would like to thank you Annie and Casey for these lovely presents,pretty sure the lads are going to love them.We will be taking pics during the weekend and then post here.You have no idea how much it means to me to have my birds getting such lovely toys and cards from you.Ill keep and treasure them forever (the cards,because Im sure the lads are going to chew through most of the toys HHAAAAhhaha)We would like to wish you Annie,Sunny and family,as well as Casey,Hubby,Dally and Tsuka,Mango and Munchlax,the chinchillas,cats,the hedgehog (hope theres no animal being forgotten here) and family,a very special Christmas and 2013 full of good vibes and dreams come true.Hope we can carry on the Talk Cockatiels Secret Santa up and runnng every year,expanding all over the world! Lots of love,Phil and Teresa Walters,William and Syd


Yipee!!! I was starting to worry! :blush: You should have received a separate parcel from me so I hope you have received that also! Re. "two cards"----I have no clue what you mean! :lol: Maybe Casey put in 2 cards for you?  I guess I'd have to wait til you post the pics to find out exactly what you got (or didn't get)!!!  Actually you left out Casey's pet spider TJ but she's a recent addition so you're off the hook. :rofl:


----------



## nassrah

Hello Annie We havent received your parcel yet,but well post here as soon as it arrives.Thank you sooo much.Regarding the cards-We got a note from Casey explaining that she wasnt our Secret Santa,but that you had ordered the toys from her store.she also enclosed a cockatiel shaped and drawn paper card that looks exactly like your Sunny,telling us you were our Secret Santa.It was so cute,I had tears in my eyes.Casey and Annie,we can never thank you enough!Happy Holidays X x


----------



## nassrah

Oh,by the way-Merry Christmas TJ !!!


----------



## MeanneyFids

i am glad you got your package from Annie  i was so excited to make the package for you (you were my first order going to South America, so consider it an accomplishment  ) so I am glad it reached you safe and sound. is everything intact? Annie picked things out for you, but as per usual, I added a few freebies. i usually give two free toys (one for every order, plus one extra for being a TC member, but since I am so delayed on orders, all my customers who are waiting on orders are getting extra freebies to make up for the delay)


----------



## nassrah

Hi Casey Yes the toys are all perfect.Thank you sooo much for everything - the freebies ,the cards-the birdie one is awsome,it looks exactly like Sunny-you are very talented . congrats and lots of love X Teresa x


----------



## MeanneyFids

you have to see Annie's card's! ten million times better than any card you will see, she has excellen5 talent for card making!


----------



## Annie

Thanks for the compliments...you two are too kind....:blush: I have made a batch of Christmas cards this year. Once I have posted them on my blog, I will send you the hyperlink for it so you can see them there. 

Wow, the card that you said Casey made that looks exactly like Sunny, I'm really curious to see it! Please do post it soon! And thanks Casey for throwing in the extra freebies....


----------



## Loopy Lou

Really wishing i'd joined in now, but i don't think there was anyone else in the UK going for it at the time 

Next year for sure! The pics are all amazing


----------



## lilbear

Can not wait to get mine


----------



## meaggiedear

Okay. First off, let me apologize if there are some unknown toys mixed in here, nassrah. I got your package from MSBS on the same day that I got ANOTHER package from MSBS for a secret santa on another forum, so I tried really hard to keep everything separated! lol. 

So here we go. 

I took this crooked to protect Teresa's info. 













































i LOVE this one!










i hung these by their food bowls. 









this one went on their playgym!









Here is the little duckie bag hanging funny in the cage









The girls got out and explored.









The boys were grumps about it. LOL.









So, Teresa. Your gifts were absolutely wonderful and even if Ama and Grey didn't care, Farrah and Willow were elated.  Thank you so much!  I couldn't have asked for a better Secret Santa!


----------



## JaimeS

How awesome! I buy that basket all the time, my guys LOVE it!


----------



## bjknight93

That looks awesome!


----------



## Annie

I LOVE the last photo of Ama and Grey! They were totally like "You call THAT toys??? Bah, humbug!!!"


----------



## RedQueen

Looks like this secret santa was a lot of fun! I feel bad for missing out, I was so busy I completely dropped out from the world and visiting the forum. But I'm back, and I hope this continues to next year so I can join the next secret santa on TC. Hope you can organize it again next year Dally


----------



## .:BlondeNBird:.

*Secret Santa*

Aww Hera and I are sad to have missed out on Secret Santa as well, but we would love to have a pen pal as someone suggested earlier


----------



## nassrah

Hello Meaggiedear Yes those were our presents,We are really glad they arrived on time.I am pretty sure the boys will soon realize theyre missing a lot of fun and start playing .Merry christmas to you all X x


----------



## lilbear

I hope my secret santa got theirs gifts I am still waiting for mine. Can not wait it will be great I just know it.


----------

